# FS: easy corals



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm shutting down my frag tank.

Green/purple acan 10+ head $60









Ultra Florida Ricordea small $20 bigger $30

















I'm sorry for the crappy picture. I can send more picture with more white LED light upon request

Pick up in Cloverdale

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Dragon soul favia pendingand sunset monti SOLD
If you want a better pics, let me know


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Dragon sould Favia Sold.. bump


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

ultra rics and acan are still available.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

BUMP!! Ultra Florida ricordea, Acan, now adding chili pepper monti $20 and hollywood stunner chalice $20. 
2 small acans $10 and $20.. I will try to add pictures tonight but PM me with your number or email then I will send you pictures.

$20









$20









$10









$30









$20









Lowered to $50


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

BUMP!!! Any offer?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

PMed1!!!!!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

hollywood stunner chalice, big Florida ric, and pagoda SOLD!!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Take all of these ( 3 acans, florida ricordea, and chili pepper monti) for $80!!!!


----------



## Boomer (Apr 29, 2015)

Do you have a phone number?


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Boomer said:


> Do you have a phone number?


Sent you a pm 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

big acan (10+ head) $40 rest of coral $10 each!


----------

